

Using text as graphics on a budget (video): 'Nicaragua: Perception vs Reality'
 - davesailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUmFRUSz4BE

======
retroafroman
Interesting idea. It still requires fairly sophisticated software, but at
least takes out the need for lots of camera work.

